# Custom Axiom



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey y'all!!

This is a big project I did about a month ago and I am so excited to share it with you all!

This Slingshot started as a slab of Red Cedar for the core. I laminated some thin Plywood on either side of it to add some support and then made some Purpleheart faces with a Yellowheart stripe running down the center. For the palmswells I made one side beautiful and one side classy. For the front I found a piece of Curly Walnut with a light color to it. I added a Maple strip and a slightly darker Walnut veneer for a subtle accent. On the back I kept it nice and simple with clear contrast and classy colors. Yellowheart and Walnut. To kept the clean classy look, I added a Brass lanyard hole. 
Then all it needed was some Boiled Linseed Oil and a bit of polishing.

This slingshot was made as a custom order, but the buyer pulled out of the sale.

This is Nathan Master's Axiom design. I take no credit for the design.




__ https://www.facebook.com/fearnforksslingshots/posts/278742712539088


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful workmanship Tony! -CD


----------



## Bean Branches (Jun 30, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you noticed how our logos are almost the same?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Wowsers Tony...you have outdone yourself with this one.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is SSOTM class . For somebody to back out of the deal after all that labor is pretty low . I'm sure someone will want it .


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

RHTWIST said:


> Beautiful workmanship Tony! -CD


Thanks so much!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Bean Branches said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks, Bean!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Arnisador78 said:


> Have you noticed how our logos are almost the same?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And yes I did notice that.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

brucered said:


> Wowsers Tony...you have outdone yourself with this one.
> 
> Amazing stuff.


Thanks so much Bruce! Some of your stuff is pretty nice too!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats really clean. Nice one.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

treefork said:


> That is SSOTM class . For somebody to back out of the deal after all that labor is pretty low . I'm sure someone will want it .


Thank you, Treefork. I was a bit sorry, but hopefully it will sell.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Thats really clean. Nice one.


Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is an awesome fork! Well done!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that is pure awesome


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That is an awesome fork! Well done!!


Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> Wow that is pure awesome


Thank you!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Exceptional work Tony! That's the way to turn out a frame!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Tag said:


> Awesome craftsmanship!!!!


Thanks Tag!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Exceptional work Tony! That's the way to turn out a frame!


Thank you, Gary! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful colors and shape


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Sharker said:


> Beautiful colors and shape


Thanks so much, Sharker!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been away from the forums. HOLY CRAP MAN! You keep making quantum leaps bro.

I'm gonna be PMing you shortly about a commission for my birthday in July.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

great ss, great ss build!!! im having trouble finding axiom template. can you help ,as i am interested in this build. i need some practice before i can do something like that.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

ryanpaul said:


> great ss, great ss build!!! im having trouble finding axiom template. can you help ,as i am interested in this build. i need some practice before i can do something like that.


I don't think there are any publicly shared templates of the commercial SimpleShot frames.

I've used purchased frames and traced them, works like a charm for personal use.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> I've been away from the forums. HOLY CRAP MAN! You keep making quantum leaps bro.
> 
> I'm gonna be PMing you shortly about a commission for my birthday in July.


Thanks! Alright!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I think this is your best work yet!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

treeman said:


> I think this is your best work yet!!! Beautiful!


 Thank you, Treeman!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

ryanpaul said:


> great ss, great ss build!!! im having trouble finding axiom template. can you help ,as i am interested in this build. i need some practice before i can do something like that.


Thanks Ryan. And as for a template, there isn't really one.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Dude. Was looking at it again. I can see your style in it, but if I had seen it randomly with Nathan's logo I wouldn't have questioned it.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Dude. Was looking at it again. I can see your style in it, but if I had seen it randomly with Nathan's logo I wouldn't have questioned it.


Haha, thanks, Ben. I really appreciate it!


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Best looking axiom I've seen so far and pretty hard for someone to top that one ! Top class craftsmanship sir. Respect !!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

coveman said:


> Best looking axiom I've seen so far and pretty hard for someone to top that one ! Top class craftsmanship sir. Respect !!


 Thank you!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey Tony, very nice catty.. your pics however do not represent what a 200 catty looks like, and downplay the quality of your work... may I suggest taking better pics? , marketing goes a long way my friend, and without fantastic pics to sell your products, you'll inevitably get shortchanged on your asking prices..


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> hey Tony, very nice catty.. your pics however do not represent what a 200 catty looks like, and downplay the quality of your work... may I suggest taking better pics? , marketing goes a long way my friend, and without fantastic pics to sell your products, you'll inevitably get shortchanged on your asking prices..


Thanks for the tip! Just trying to do the best I can with what I got in terms of Photographic equipment.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think the main problem is the super harsh sunlight. These phones do better with indirect indoor light.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

yep, investing some time in a light box will take your photos to a new level, and the improved coolness will sell your stuff and provide you a rockin portfolio... I use my phone for pics, and know very little about photography, but a light box or really good natural light does wonders.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Light Box makes a world of difference. I used to use a small homemade one and they are awesome.

You can make one out of a cardboard box, old white t-shirts and a couple lights. They don't have to be fancy and expensive.


----------

